# la gente es/son



## chaval_gringo

I've been using Spanish for a while and I only heard people using <quote> la gente son </quote> instead of <quote> la gente es </quote> until recently someone said to me that it should be the latter. Since Spanish is grammatical logical it seems he is right, on the other hand, like in English, "la gente son" does feel right, too.
I've search WR already, but I don't find an excluding answer. Google is not really an indication so, my question is: Which one is more correct, or are they both okay?


----------



## Like an Angel

La gente es  
 La gente son    

Got the idea?


----------



## Magus

Para mí está correcto: La gente es...


----------



## Reniseb

In Spanish _la gente es _is totally correct just as in English. If you hear _la gente son_ is just colloquial Spanish.


----------



## Soy Yo

La gente "es" es lo correcto.

La regla que yo siempre sigo es esto: Si el sujeto tiene "forma singular" requiere un verbo singular".

No puedo decir que esto funciona cien por cien..., pero es lo que me guía a mi.

Al mismo tiempo, reconozco que mucha gente dice "la gente son"..., pero nunca te arrepentirás habiendo dicho "la gente es...".


----------



## Danim74

Yes, Like an Angel is right. I'd never say "la gente son". En todo caso, diría "las personas son".


----------



## Soy Yo

En English "people" es plural...se dice "People are..."


----------



## chaval_gringo

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> La regla que yo siempre sigo es esto: Si el sujeto tiene "forma singular" requiere un verbo singular."


yeah, I said it made sence grammatical.  But sometimes it isn't, that's why I prefer asking, especialy since I hear more often "son" than "es", could've been it was like "the police" in English, where both are correct, or like "radio" in Spanish, where both "el" and "la" are fine.



> Al mismo tiempo, reconozco que mucha gente dice "la gente son"....


That made me think maybe both are correct.
Anyway,
thanks to all.


----------



## Soy Yo

It depends on your definition of "correct"....

The point I was trying to make is that "gente es" is correct and no one will criticize you for saying "La gente es...".  Even people who say "La gente son..." will probably not be critical.


----------



## aimac4

chaval_gringo said:


> could've been it was like "the police" in English, where both are correct, or like "radio" in Spanish, where both "el" and "la" are fine.


 
this is an old thread - but just for anyone reading it in the future: "the police" is plural in English. You would never say "the police is" thought you miht say "the police force is." 

("People" is also plural in English; it's "people are" not "people is.")


----------



## dexterciyo

aimac4 said:


> this is an old thread - but just for anyone reading it in the future: "the police" is plural in English. You would never say "the police is" thought you miht say "the police force is."
> 
> ("People" is also plural in English; it's "people are" not "people is.")



"The police force *is* or *are*," both are okay.

In the US it tends to take a singular verb, whilst in Britain, a group noun usually take either a singular or a plural verb.


----------



## ErOtto

chaval_gringo said:


> ...or like "radio" in Spanish, where both "el" and "la" are fine...


 
Pero no indistintamente. No puedes decir el radio si te refieres al aparato con el que sintonizas emisoras de radio(difusión), ni la radio si hablas de varilla/hueso o segmento.

Pero volviendo al tema... la gente *es*... sin duda alguna. Las dudas que te puedan surgir, las puedes resolver consultando el DPD... véase aqui.

Saludos
Er


----------



## chaval_gringo

Sí, sin duda es "la gente es", aunque hay muchos hablantes del castellano que no hablan correcto. 
Acierto de "el/la radio" hablando del aparato, me he dado cuenta que los españoles dicen "la radio" y la gente de Latinoamérica dice "el radio". Curioso.


----------



## nand-o

chaval_gringo said:


> Sí, sin duda es "la gente es" aunque hay mucha castellanohablantes que no hablan correcto. Acierto de "el/la radio" hablando del aperato, me he dado cuenta que los españoles dicen "la radio" y la gente de L-Am. dice "el radio". Curioso


...y "el bombillo" y "la bombilla" (cosa que no sabía ). En el caso de "la gente es"; la palabra "gente" hasta hace no mucho se utilizaba en plural de forma habitual. "Las gentes que pueblan las orillas del Amazonas". "Las buenas gentes de Madrid".

Es posible que algunos hablantes solo hayan sustituido el número del sujeto y dejen el resto de la oración en plural. O bien, que al ser "gente" un gran número de personas, se tienda a usar un plural. "¡Es que la gente son la leche!" (Dicho ayer en un bar, por alguien que siempre dice: "la gente es")


----------



## Pinairun

En el DPD:
*Concordancia verbal, Sujeto de nombre colectivo (gente)*



> Cuando uno de estos sustantivos funciona como sujeto, el verbo debe ir en singular,


Pero...



> La concordancia en plural *sí es admisible* cuando se pasa de una oración a otra, pues en ese caso al segundo verbo le corresponde, en realidad, un sujeto plural tácito:
> «La gente se acercab*a* y en cuanto veí*an* la escena chillab*an*» (Llongueras Llongueras [Esp. 2001]);
> «Preguntábamos a la gente cómo se imaginab*an* que era Manuel Rodríguez» (Ruffinelli Guzmán [Ur. 2001]), esto es, cómo se imaginaban [ellos] que era...


Saludos


----------



## elianecanspeak

chaval_gringo said:


> Sí, sin duda es "la gente es" aunque hay mucha castellanohablantes que no hablan correcto. Acierto de "el/la radio" hablando del aperato, me he dado cuenta que los españoles dicen "la radio" y la gente de L-Am. dice "el radio". Curioso



La palabra original era "radiodifusión", de género femenino, ¿no?


----------



## Bolitas

La gente "son" suena muy mal, nunca se usa y está mal dicho. Si dices la gente "es" suena perfectamente bien.


----------



## xina

Volviendo a la gente, la regla general actualmente dice que los nombre grupales deben usar el singular pero se acepta el plural cuando no está en la oración principal, así: La gente llegó de todas partes y no eran amigos míos. Espero que ayude.


----------



## aimac4

dexterciyo said:


> "The police force *is* or *are*," both are okay.
> 
> In the US it tends to take a singular verb, whilst in Britain, a group noun usually take either a singular or a plural verb.


 
Yep, that's what I meant. "Police force" takes a singular verb, but "the police" is always plural.

(e.g. The police have been investigating..." and not "The police has been investigating.")


----------



## Fierro

Se puede decir "son (una) gente"? 
Me suena mal...


----------



## Ynez

Fierro said:


> Se puede decir "son (una) gente"?
> Me suena mal...



No sé si se puede decir, pero se dice:

_Son (una) gente muy rara
Es (una) gente muy rara_

De las dos formas se puede oír.


----------



## litelchau

Ynez said:


> No sé si se puede decir, pero se dice:
> 
> _Son (una) gente muy rara_
> _Es (una) gente muy rara_
> 
> De las dos formas se puede oír.


 En estas frases no hay incorrección, pues en ellas _una gente_ es el atributo, no el sujeto. Este está sobreentendido y sería _ellos._
Cuando el atributo es un sustantivo no hay necesariamente concordancia de número con el sujeto. Por ejemplo:
_Los linces son una especie en peligro de extinción_.


----------



## Ynez

También hay ocasiones en las que es sujeto y es normal decirlo en plural (son frases propias del lenguaje hablado informal):

_La gente son todos unos hipócritas
Esa gente son (todos) unos informales_


Se pueden decir en singular, pero yo diría que son más normales tal y como están arriba. En singular:

_La gente es muy hipócrita
Esa gente es muy informal_

Los que no conocen todos los usos siempre podrán encontrar una forma de decirlo en singular, pero no se deberían sorprender de oírlo en plural en muchas ocasiones, porque hay expresiones típicas.


----------



## Fierro

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## paulrobert

Further considerations in English (which can cause problems with Spanish if you are trying to extrapolate English rules into Spanish--but don't):
"People" is used as a plural for "person" in many cases ("persons" may be used in other cases, especially, for example, in legal writings) and is plural when so used.  But it can be singular with its own plural, "peoples."   Example:  This people is just one of the many peoples who have populated this continent throughout time..."


----------



## Ynez

paulrobert said:


> Example:  This people is just one of the many peoples who have populated this continent throughout time..."



In the example, it is "pueblo" in Spanish:

Este pueblo es solamente uno de los muchos pueblos que han poblado este continente a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## paulrobert

De acuerdo, Ynez.


----------



## elbohemio21

chaval_gringo said:


> I've been using spanish for a while and I only heard people using <quote> la gente son </quote> instead of <quote> la gente es </quote> until recently someone said to me that it should be the latter. Since Spanish is grammatical logical it seems he is right, on the other hand, like in English, "la gente son" does feel right, too.
> I've search WR already, but I don't find an excluding answer. Google is not really an indication so, my question is: which one is more correct, or are they both okay?



Buenas tardes Chaval. Notarás que tu duda es de fácil respuesta, pero que los usos convencionales pueden nublarla. Si piensas en "gente" anteponiendo el artículo determinado "la", siempre querrás escoger la conjugación "es". Por ej.: la gente es mala, la gente que es respetable, etc. Las dudas empiezan cuando uno utiliza otro artículo o conjuga otro verbo. Por ej: esa gente saben lo que hacen. Sin embargo, una mente clara se da cuenta de la incongruencia y no cae en estas contradicciones.

Las confusiones no son realmente confusiones respecto al uso de "gente", sino que nacen de dos situaciones distintas en la lengua española. La primera es que anteriormente, y si lees algunos libros antiguos, el uso de "gentes" era adecuado. La segunda situación se presenta cuando se utiliza "gente" no como sustantivo, sino como adjetivo, en cuyo caso es correcto el uso de la conjugación "son". Es lo mismo decir "Ellos son buenos" que "ellos son gente bien". Por igual: "los Garcia, quienes son gente común" es igual de correcto que "los Garcia, quienes son personas comunes" y hasta suena mejor para los Garcia porque en la primera frase aparentaban ser personas sencillas y humildes y en la segunda, sonoba como si yo los estuviera denigrando.

Espero haber contestado tu pregunta.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Saludos;
Aprovecho la visita para agradecer (y actualizar) el enlace al panhispánico de dudas que dejara ErOtto hace ya algún tiempo.

Y para resumir lo que dice la RAE:

- Como nombre colectivo, cuando *gente* hace de sujeto, *el verbo debe ir siempre (salvo excepciones) en singular*.
_«Esa misma gente *prefiere* que la embauquen a sentirse defraudada»_ (Esquivel _Deseo_ [Méx. 2001])
*Excepciones*:
1 - Le corresponde el plural cuando aparece en oraciones copulativas con el verbo _ser_ cuyo atributo no es un adjetivo, sino un sustantivo. Por ejemplo,  _«*Esta gente son asesinos*»._
2 - Es admisible el verbo en plural si corresponde a otra oración (sujeto plural tácito). Por ejemplo,
_«*La* *gente* *se acercaba* y en cuanto *veían* la escena *chillaban*»_ (Llongueras _Llongueras_ [Esp. 2001]). En este caso, el sujeto de veían es en realidad _ellos _(sujeto plural tácito);
_*La* *gente* *se acercaba* y en cuanto (*ellos*) *veían* la escena (*ellos*) *chillaban*
3 - En el habla coloquial, es habitual poner el verbo en primera o segunda persona del plural cuando quien habla o la persona a quien se habla es parte de esa gente. Por ejemplo, «*La gente de teatro* *nos conformamos* con poco y nada»
_


----------

